# Super newbie in western OHIO



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dan! You might want to find a source of bees now and order. There are so many people getting into beekeeping that there is a shortage of bees.


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

The plans in the build it yourself section are probably the best anywhere.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Second americasbeekeeper on ordering bees early, they sell out early. Recommend you start with two hives so you have resources to fix problems that arise. Recommend you have extra equipment for those swarms that appear from nowhere also. A couple of good books on building equipment, besides the do it yourself section: Bee Equipment Essentials by Ed Simon, www.wicwaspress.com; Building Beehives for Dummies by Howland Blackiston, www.dummies.com; and Build Your Own Beekeeping Equipment by Tony Pisano, www.storey.com. Good luck!


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome, check out local beekeepers and see where they get bees, maybe add to their orders, my BIL lives in Covington and has 3-4 hives for past 10+ years


----------



## stillwater (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you all so far for the advice i appreciate it. Like wvbeeguy said,i would like to meet some people in my area and maybe see their hives,i'm more of a hands on learner. I've been wanting to meet some people that keep bees but i don't know anyone that does. I've seen some hives here and there and almost talked myself into stopping and knocking on a door or two, just didn't work up the nerve to. Does anyone know how to find local beekeepers? Thought about calling the county ext office. Actually i'm only about 10mins west of Covington.


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

think his address 3111 range line - covington name is Ed


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Your best bet is to register with a local beekeepers association in your area. Start attending the monthly meetings, ask a lot of questions, and get to know some local beekeepers. In most cases you will find the groups are extremely generous and more than willing to offer their advice and experience to help you get started. 

Below are a list of groups in Ohio and Indiana. Hopefully one of these will be close to you. Happy Beekeeping! 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214977-Ohio

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214941-Indiana


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Good luck with your bees, when you get them. A lot of people on here started without bees, so you aren't all that far behind.

Join a local beekeeping group, find a mentor and read all you can. You will then be ready in the fall. Like was said above, order your bees now. A lot of the larger beekeeping 
supply catalog stores will have a Black Friday and Cyber Monday sale, so might be a good time to order your hardware if needed.

Enjoy the journey. And welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## Shai (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome to another Ohio newbie! Here's a list of a bunch of suppliers in Ohio as well, to help you get started:

http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/resources/queen-nuc-and-package-suppliers/


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Dan! Good luck to you as you get started.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Welcome from Dayton.


----------

